# Dating/ marrying ENFJ



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

Hi NTs,
I’m an ENFJ female in my late 20s. I want to find the love of my life before my mid 30s so I can get married and have babies that are not at risk of health or neurological complications.

I’m looking for input on whether ENFJ is compatible with NT- intellect group. I would appreciate if you gave thoughtful, genuine responses. I think I might be compatible with ENTP and ENTJ. I know they say extroverts are usually compatible with introverts, but I don’t think it applies to my type. They say ENFJs have a high satisfactory rate with marrying another ENFJ. I Prefer to marry someone who has differences from me.

Question: Have you dated or married ENFJ, or know of a couple who married an NT? Can you describe the quality of the relationship and how that worked out? Do you know what types are compatible with ENFJif not with someone from NT, from knowing someone or through experience? Solid feedback is appreciated.

Background story:
I’ve only dated one man and was with the same man long term, an introverted SJ. I loved that he was simple minded and didn’t really getting angry or sad. He never got depressed, as he always believes there is something he can do about his situation. I loved that he will sometimes look out for me because I give my heart to people freely. He can be kind, affectionate, and fair. He is good to his family.

I struggled being with him in significant ways. He didn’t really listen to my words or seek understanding. Whenever we argued he would not want to resolve the issue soon after, in fact weeks could pass and the issue would never cross his mind. I always would bring up my faults and was always the first to apologize. He was pretty selfish and petty about money. He made some big lies just so I wouldn’t get hurt, and after finding out the truth it hurt my trust and he was indifferent to my hurting. He never thought about how much energy and time it took to clean, cook, and take care of him as if I was his mother. He would leave dirty laundry over the place, not put dirty dishes in the sink, or even wash his own dishes when I just finished washing all the dishes and cleaned the kitchen. He would complain about money he spent on a $30-$40 meal, or even paying for my friend’s dinner something, me and my friend did not want him to do. Every time he spent money on me he would bring it up frequently in regret. It wasn’t even much money he spent and I didn’t ask him. I spent my own money on what I wanted. I was the one buying him expensive gifts. I made time to meet his whole family and almost all his extended. I bought him gifts even when there was nothing to celebrate. I would randomly surprise him with sweet gestures. I would be affectionate towards him and tell him how much I appreciated him. I learned to cook all his favorite foods from scratch. I learned to cut hair to do it for him whenever. I took care of him when he was sick and injured.

I felt he didn’t really love me in the same magnitude. I felt like my actions were more on par with how mentally, emotionally, and physically I was invested in the relationship. That’s why I don’t think I can marry an introvert. They kind of live in their own bubble and they don’t initiate or assert themselves as much. I want to be cared for too and be reciprocated in love. It’s hard always pleasing a man who is shy and introverted and then putting friends and family above your own needs, and then taking special care of everyone elses’s feelings even at work. I get so burnt out... I know it’s my fault if I decide to care or consider others too much. It’s hard for that to change, its part of the core of who I am.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

pinkpeonies said:


> Hi NTs,
> I’m an ENFJ female in my late 20s. I want to find the love of my life before my mid 30s so I can get married and have babies that are *not at risk of health or neurological complications.*


Welcome to NT-land. I have two INTJ best friends who are incredibly intelligent, and have passions like music and power lifting on the side, but also show up with severe injuries from armed conflict with doorways, sidewalks, and the odd flight of stairs. For people who are always right, they sure can't manage personal mobility.

Speaking from experience and an assortment of xNTP friends, it may be difficult to find a tolerable partner of this type who actually leaves the house (in the case of INTPs) or won't try to con you into butt stuff (looking at you, ENTPs). Also, prepare for your fair share of "WHERE THE FUCK DID THAT IDEA COME FROM?!?!?!" and "YOU DENSE MOTHERFUCKER!!!!"

This leaves you with ENTJs, who might be okay if you have strong character (and .ppt presentation skills).

--

Kidding aside, I like ENFJs, and have grown to appreciate them over time. It does take a bit of adjusting to that Fe-dominance though, and this was especially true for me with one of my earlier partners, who happened to be of your type. You're likely to do well with a more mature NT, but be prepared to manage some potentially detached/indifferent people if you're on the block and the base is inexperienced.

Under the assumption that ENFJs have a fair aptitude for social harmony, it should be worth noting that NTs might not be as inclined. If your social/political leanings are relatively in sync, you should be fine. But if not, this could be a cause for concern unless the NT you're dating is particularly ambivalent/capable of sufficiently detaching from strongly held stances.


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

Thank you for responding Lifeinterminals. Your post was humorous. 

Tolerability: Can you expand what you mean by NTs can be difficult to get along with? Lol do xNTPs hate leaving the house? I thought those things were preferential. What about mature NTs, do they get along with people or NFs amicably? With the “butt stuff”, and the shout outs in capital letters, do you mean their patronizing, unfiltered, and always right type of vibe? I don’t know if I ever met an NT or not, but I’m also not good at guessing what people are.

I think I have strong character. I have strong values and principles, but I don’t judge others who think differently. I will defend others. I’m pretty weak though defending myself. I usually cry in my own privacy when I’m hurt. Even though I’m feeling dominant, I like to be balanced with logic. My dad taught me to by that way. 

That’s cool you dated my type. I wish I dated your type before. Reading your post makes me really curious what their like in real life. Even as an NT in your romantic relationship with an enfj, didn’t you feel like your behavior was different towards her? NTs would be detached, indifferent even romantically? That seems like it would be hard to fall in love. 

I like intellectual conversations though, not debating kinds. I’m really curious, love to learn, and like people. So I keep thinking maybe I would enjoy being with NT.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, because dating someone based on their four letter code is what you should be doing. It's only rational right?

And all SJs are like my ex. No doubt about it.


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

I can't really speak from romantic relationships with ENFJs, but I have a few close ENFJ friends and I've found myself to get along with them very well; unless they tried to 'figure me out', that is 
One of them I've known since he was born (he's my cousin), another one I've known since she was born (her mom and my mom were friends and her and I grew up as best friends), and the other I met recently. The one I met most recently is VERY into philosophy and how people work; it's fine to chat about a little, but since the second I introdued him to the MBTI, he has sent himself out on a quest to figure me out.
While many could see it as a nice gesture, it kind of triggered negative feelings in me because I haven't even been able to figure myself out for almost 2 decades, so why should he be able to?
Idk, we get along really well, and two of my best friends in this world are ENFJs, but I'm not sure about the relationship aspect.


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yes, because dating someone based on their four letter code is what you should be doing. It's only rational right? And all SJs are like my ex. No doubt about it.


The Myers Briggs Type Indicator doesn't portray everything about a person. There is more to everyone than just their functional stack and the many planes of psychology that intersect with the MBTI model. It examines how we interact with our surroundings (mind/world), how we see the world and process information (energy/information), how we make decisions and cope with emotions (nature/decision), and approach to work/planning/decision making (tactics/structure). It is also representative that behavior is not as random as people think, but quite orderly and consistent. I appreciate this information in helping me work on myself, even in my journey of finding a life partner. I don't know how reading people's responses in this thread will help me in reality. I just know that I'm interested in it enough to create a thread and listen to others' experiences--and dating/marriage is important in my life right now.

I don't think people should date based on four letters alone, but I think it can help in understanding along the way. And its good to be open to for when the right person comes along. Love can only be truly experienced through living in it after all.  Almost any one can be be a friend if both people put in enough effort to meet each other in some way and elements of a relational foundation is there. Not everyone you can be happy with spending a life together, raising a family together, making big life decisions together, and would want to grow old with.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

pinkpeonies said:


> The Myers Briggs Type Indicator doesn't portray everything about a person. There is more to everyone than just their functional stack and the many planes of psychology that intersect with the MBTI model. It examines how we interact with our surroundings (mind/world), how we see the world and process information (energy/information), how we make decisions and cope with emotions (nature/decision), and approach to work/planning/decision making (tactics/structure). It is also representative that behavior is not as random as people think, but quite orderly and consistent. I appreciate this information in helping me work on myself, even in my journey of finding a life partner. I don't know how reading people's responses in this thread will help me in reality. I just know that I'm interested in it enough to create a thread and listen to others' experiences--and dating/marriage is important in my life right now.
> 
> I don't think people should date based on four letters alone, but I think it can help in understanding along the way. And its good to be open to for when the right person comes along. Love can only be truly experienced through living in it after all.  Almost any one can be be a friend if both people put in enough effort to meet each other in some way and elements of a relational foundation is there. Not everyone you can be happy with spending a life together, raising a family together, making big life decisions together, and would want to grow old with.


I don't think you noticed the sarcasm in my first post. You just responded with a whole bunch of nothing.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

pinkpeonies said:


> Thank you for responding Lifeinterminals. Your post was humorous.
> 
> Tolerability: Can you expand what you mean by NTs can be difficult to get along with? Lol do xNTPs hate leaving the house? I thought those things were preferential. What about mature NTs, do they get along with people or NFs amicably? With the “butt stuff”, and the shout outs in capital letters, do you mean their patronizing, unfiltered, and always right type of vibe? I don’t know if I ever met an NT or not, but I’m also not good at guessing what people are.


Allow me to break this apart.

I was poking fun at the INTP stereotype of being aloof, and typically holed up in whatever peculiar interest they have at the moment. Most INTPs have a favorite thing (or a cluster of favorite things in parallel), and it's hard to pull them away from whatever it is they're working on. You could say this about some other types, but there's something about the strange way Ti tries to reach internal consistency, and the rabbit hole of theoretical/conceptual possibilities found in Ne.

Relatively balanced xNTPs tend to be easygoing, but don't expect them to blindly take to social norms/standards or even personal beliefs if they haven't personally held it up to scrutiny. They will be skeptical, especially for Ti-doms. Inferior Fe might be an issue in less-developed INTPs, but more mature ones may present care in ways that resemble active listening, and making a project out of your problems- processing your individual issues in an open-ended, and systematic way.

ENTPs, as Ne-doms tend to be more attuned to the external world. They can be incredibly clever, and are often quite charming. Many of them know this, and use it to their advantage, which may result in many questionable situations brought upon by their Pe's novelty seeking behavior. They're excitable, goofy, and can be incredibly insightful when you rein them in long enough. If you manage to keep up with that abstract energy, that is.



> I think I have strong character. I have strong values and principles, but I don’t judge others who think differently. I will defend others. *I’m pretty weak though defending myself. I usually cry in my own privacy when I’m hurt.* Even though I’m feeling dominant, I like to be balanced with logic. My dad taught me to by that way.


What's your threshold for offensiveness though? Do you get offended by really bad (albeit clueless/not outwardly malicious) takes? Does it matter if they're doing this "on purpose?" Some NTs may have an inclination towards a bit of a troll streak, and at best may not be aware of how far they can take a conversation, especially if it's something in line with closely held ethics.



> That’s cool you dated my type. I wish I dated your type before. Reading your post makes me really curious what their like in real life. Even as an NT in your romantic relationship with an enfj, didn’t you feel like your behavior was different towards her? NTs would be detached, indifferent even romantically? That seems like it would be hard to fall in love.


We mostly had problems with communication. It was a long distance thing, and although I was in town often, maintaining contact was difficult. I didn't have as much of a problem with long distances as I live on everything they say, regardless if they are in close proximity or not. Contact, and knowing that I am present in their thoughts (and considered as much) is important to me. The physical aspect of it is a bit more abstract to me, and this translates into awkward moments/exchanges when we spend time together in physical space (IRL, I mean).



> I like intellectual conversations though, not debating kinds. I’m really curious, love to learn, and like people. So I keep thinking maybe I would enjoy being with NT.


This might be difficult, because many of these intellectual conversations may take on a debating tone at any time. I hope you don't base potential compatibility on type alone because it's ultimately a communication/maturity thing between you and the other person. If you don't seem to do so well with sensors, you might want to consider something more familiar to you like a fellow NF before deciding an NT might be right for you. You could prefer some aspects of these people, but I honestly think the deciding factor for you would boil down to the non-type stuff.


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

Blue Ribbon said:


> I don't think you noticed the sarcasm in my first post. You just responded with a whole bunch of nothing.


I knew you were being sarcastic. Hahaha thanks!


----------



## signalfire15 (Feb 5, 2018)

I can't speak on the relationship side of things but - I'm an INTJ female and I have an ENFJ male co-worker once. We got along well and I always said that if he was single, I would have been happy to be in a relationship with him. I don't see why these two types would not get along well in a relationship other than if there was a disagreement in politics or other important social matters that divide people. 

There was one thing about him that really annoyed me at first though and it was that he was just too nice and too positive all the time, to the point where it would irritate me. Like I'd bitch about work and he would just say something encouraging to me about it and I'm like dude, we all know this job is shit, just stop! Lol. But that was just the first month or so of knowing him. Once I got closer to him, I started to really appreciate his positive attitude. 

I have absolutely no idea what he thought of me though. I want to believe he liked me as much as I liked him as a person. I will say that he was noticeably closer to me than the other co-workers. He would come to my office every morning to give me a fist bump which used to always put a smile on my face. And he gave me a wireless keyboard. Just because I mentioned one time that I liked his wireless keyboard (he claims he just had an extra one lying around LOL!). But, most importantly, I could tell he was closer to me because he would get in pissy moods sometimes (we had a high stress job) and I was the only person in the office who he would ever allow to see him in a deflated mood. 

For the record, I don't think that I would have chosen him out of all of my male co-workers for a partner (even though he was ridiculously good looking). There was an ENTP in our office. Would have definitely chosen him if I had to pick. But! The point I'm making is, I could definitely see myself being happy / content being with a male ENFJ. Neither he nor I were the type of people who let ourselves stay upset at one another. I remember there was one time he thought he upset me and he wrote me this super sweet apology e-mail (which was crazy because I wasn't even upset). So I feel like these types are the kind that could really work through any issues that arise. 

I know it's just speculation though because I was never romantically involved with him, but I'm just saying that I could see how the two types would work well together if it was romantic and I would definitely consider ENFJ to be a good match for me. You most likely won't have the problems you mentioned above with an INTJ male. We're great listeners and always seek understanding.


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

One of my closest friends is an ENFJ, and we actually get along pretty well. We have both got into our fair share of disagreements, but we always make up right after. Our conflict stems from the fact that we are both very firm in our sense of right and wrong, so we try to avoid certain topics to keep the peace. She can sometimes get frustrated with my lack of empathy and my not being super social. I can get frustrated because of her tendency to be secretive. She has a flare for the dramatic. I find it humorous. Other INTJs might not be quite as accepting of that. I get along with ENFJs pretty well, although I know some INTJs that don't. I also think that the maturity level of the people in the relationship makes a big difference.


----------



## signalfire15 (Feb 5, 2018)

Also want to put it out there- there is a huge difference between being shy and being introverted. I am introverted and quiet, but I sure as hell am NOT shy lol. I would go right up to someone and say exactly what's on my mind... We're super assertive people when we decide we need to be


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

assholekkonen said:


> I can't really speak from romantic relationships with ENFJs, but I have a few close ENFJ friends and I've found myself to get along with them very well; unless they tried to 'figure me out', that is
> One of them I've known since he was born (he's my cousin), another one I've known since she was born (her mom and my mom were friends and her and I grew up as best friends), and the other I met recently. The one I met most recently is VERY into philosophy and how people work; it's fine to chat about a little, but since the second I introdued him to the MBTI, he has sent himself out on a quest to figure me out.
> While many could see it as a nice gesture, it kind of triggered negative feelings in me because I haven't even been able to figure myself out for almost 2 decades, so why should he be able to?
> Idk, we get along really well, and two of my best friends in this world are ENFJs, but I'm not sure about the relationship aspect.


I thought it was so cute that you don't want your friend to figure you out if you haven't yet.  Reading your post is encouraging though, even if its not a romantic relationship. I think its okay if other people help you discover yourself. I think life is often like that because people are part of your experiences (unless you stay from people). I have a best friend whose ENFJ, and she has been the only person I can be truly vulnerable with and not feel insecure is always so gentle about my personal growth. Maybe gradually you might feel a kind of freedom from letting people in on a deeper level to help you figure yourself out. Being sensitive to it, I wouldn't think it a good idea to share with anyone though. Sorry, I got into something very personal to you. I sometimes feel I don't know myself well enough even though I have a strong self awareness. And when I do share openly, others have helped me see what I couldn't see lucidly.


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

Side note: See original post for full quoted text.


lifeinterminals said:


> Allow me to break this apart...
> What's your threshold for offensiveness though? Do you get offended by really bad (albeit clueless/not outwardly malicious) takes? Does it matter if they're doing this "on purpose?" Some NTs may have an inclination towards a bit of a troll streak, and at best may not be aware of how far they can take a conversation, especially if it's something in line with closely held ethics.
> ...This might be difficult, because many of these intellectual conversations may take on a debating tone at any time. I hope you don't base potential compatibility on type alone because it's ultimately a communication/maturity thing between you and the other person. If you don't seem to do so well with sensors, you might want to consider something more familiar to you like a fellow NF before deciding an NT might be right for you. You could prefer some aspects of these people, but I honestly think the deciding factor for you would boil down to the non-type stuff.


Wow, you break it down really clearly in NT world. You could do well as a teacher or a writer. I'm pretty tolerant of different people especially since I like people and I try to see the good about people, so I like to take my time getting to know them. I really don't know what my threshold for offensiveness. What is "bad take"? I've never heard this phrase be used.
a. Name calling or cursing someone-- I don't like it. 
b. Calling someone out on their words or actions-- I'm okay with it. Sometimes its needed and its easy to make this mistake when your wrong.
c. Making fun of other people (i.e. appearances, their laugh or nervous tick, not being good at something)-- I don't like it. If it's playful especially towards people they know well enough, its okay. 

I can't think of anything else at the moment. I do feel offended when people misunderstand me and project them on me like they know the truth, especially when they don't even consider that they could be wrong or twisting things. I also feel offended if that happens to someone else. If it happens to me its more like sadness and frustration, but if it happens to someone else it is more of a frustration. Those emotional adjectives are sometimes too strong for what I actually feel because I moderate and reason with myself naturally to understand other people or the situation, and my end goal is always to end things peacefully. 

And I agree wit you, that maturity and the _non_-type mbti stuff are the real determinating factors in whether two people can work. It is exciting getting more in detail with the myer briggs type indicator model--it's mentally stimulating.


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

signalfire15 said:


> There was one thing about him that really annoyed me at first though and it was that he was just too nice and too positive all the time, to the point where it would irritate me. Like I'd bitch about work and he would just say something encouraging to me about it and I'm like dude, we all know this job is shit, just stop! Lol. But that was just the first month or so of knowing him. Once I got closer to him, I started to really appreciate his positive attitude.


hahaha The too positive part that it was irritating, is so funny! That's ENFJ there. I'm glad you have each other in work space. It's nice having friends at work to help you and encourage you-- and just enjoy work at the same time.



> I have absolutely no idea what he thought of me though. I want to believe he liked me as much as I liked him as a person. I will say that he was noticeably closer to me than the other co-workers. He would come to my office every morning to give me a fist bump which used to always put a smile on my face. And he gave me a wireless keyboard. Just because I mentioned one time that I liked his wireless keyboard (he claims he just had an extra one lying around LOL!). But, most importantly, I could tell he was closer to me because he would get in pissy moods sometimes (we had a high stress job) and I was the only person in the office who he would ever allow to see him in a deflated mood.


 You two are close for sure. 



> For the record, I don't think that I would have chosen him out of all of my male co-workers for a partner (even though he was ridiculously good looking). There was an ENTP in our office. Would have definitely chosen him if I had to pick. But! The point I'm making is, I could definitely see myself being happy / content being with a male ENFJ. Neither he nor I were the type of people who let ourselves stay upset at one another. I remember there was one time he thought he upset me and he wrote me this super sweet apology e-mail (which was crazy because I wasn't even upset). So I feel like these types are the kind that could really work through any issues that arise.


 Also ENFJ! We sometimes overthink things and rather than leave a friend supposedly "hurt" (who might not ever confront us), we take initiative. 

I know it's just speculation though because I was never romantically involved with him, but I'm just saying that I could see how the two types would work well together if it was romantic and I would definitely consider ENFJ to be a good match for me. You most likely won't have the problems you mentioned above with an INTJ male. We're great listeners and always seek understanding.[/QUOTE]
Thank you, I appreciate you sharing. I can see the positives too. Loved: "We're great listeners and always seek understanding."

Side comment: Your cat picture beneath your username freaks me out. lol While I'm reading my eyes keep going back to the freak cat look. It's the eyes and the rigid physical posture!


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

isaac_a15 said:


> One of my closest friends is an ENFJ, and we actually get along pretty well. We have both got into our fair share of disagreements, but we always make up right after. Our conflict stems from the fact that we are both very firm in our sense of right and wrong, so we try to avoid certain topics to keep the peace. She can sometimes get frustrated with my lack of empathy and my not being super social. I can get frustrated because of her tendency to be secretive. She has a flare for the dramatic. I find it humorous. Other INTJs might not be quite as accepting of that. I get along with ENFJs pretty well, although I know some INTJs that don't. I also think that the maturity level of the people in the relationship makes a big difference.


I can see where the trouble can arise. Thank you for sharing your relationship dynamics about you and your ENFJ friend. I don't know what you mean by secretive or dramatic for an ENFJ type though.


----------



## pinkpeonies (May 2, 2018)

signalfire15 said:


> Also want to put it out there- there is a huge difference between being shy and being introverted. I am introverted and quiet, but I sure as hell am NOT shy lol. I would go right up to someone and say exactly what's on my mind... We're super assertive people when we decide we need to be


Thank you for saying that! My current SO is ISTJ and his sister always says he is shy, but I think he's quiet, not shy. And then I wonder if there really is a difference because a characteristic of shyness is being quiet by choice. It confuses me. I actually thought I was INTJ when I took the test for the first time at 14 years old, but I answered the questions how I thought people thought of me. Now, as I'm understanding MBTI more and more for my type, ENFJ, it keeps confirming that I'm ENFJ. (Yet I keep still trying to confirm if it's right! lol) 

How do you know you're not really an extrovert then? I feel like I'm introverted sometimes, but this could also be the nature of my Fe and Ni dominant functions that makes me introspective and deep. I guess I could be confusing that extroverts are not introspective or that even if your extrovert or introvert, you will still sometimes go to the other in certain situations.

The cat is after me!


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

pinkpeonies said:


> I don't know what you mean by secretive or dramatic for an ENFJ type though.


I don't know if you were being sarcastic or not. (It's hard to tell through a screen sometimes :tongue

My ENFJ might not resemble ENFJs as a whole, but this is just what I've noticed from her. There are many times where she will tell me part of the truth, but keep the rest of it hidden. I don't know if that's her way of getting a read on me or if it's something else.

I guess I didn't say the "dramatic" thing right. She has a flair for the dramatic, meaning she is a very good at retelling her stories or encounters in a colorful way that I wouldn't be able to. Ex. I would say "There was a car wreck on Main Street", she would say "You wouldn't believe what I just saw! A woman got rear-ended on Main Street! It was horrible! Just horrible, I tell you! There were sirens blaring and lights flashing _everywhere_!". It's one of the qualities that I enjoy about her.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I know that ENTP and ENFJ pairings are very common, though usually the ENFJ is male and the ENTP is female.


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

pinkpeonies said:


> I thought it was so cute that you don't want your friend to figure you out if you haven't yet.  Reading your post is encouraging though, even if its not a romantic relationship. I think its okay if other people help you discover yourself. I think life is often like that because people are part of your experiences (unless you stay from people). I have a best friend whose ENFJ, and she has been the only person I can be truly vulnerable with and not feel insecure is always so gentle about my personal growth. Maybe gradually you might feel a kind of freedom from letting people in on a deeper level to help you figure yourself out. Being sensitive to it, I wouldn't think it a good idea to share with anyone though. Sorry, I got into something very personal to you. I sometimes feel I don't know myself well enough even though I have a strong self awareness. And when I do share openly, others have helped me see what I couldn't see lucidly.


no it's ok! I'm a very complex person with a very intense past as is, and being an ENTP only adds fuel to the fire. I used to let people in way too quickly and I've become very protective of my heart after people who I thought I could trust with my life, betrayed that trust. I have started to find 'my people', though, so to speak, and I have a very close relationship with my sister - who knows pretty much everything about me. I'm very thankful for that.


----------

